# 3 week old Gulf Coast Native Lamb



## ZoeytheLamb (May 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am such a novice in the care and raising of a lamb- I am almost embarrassed to join the forum... until a few weeks ago I never even had held a lamb. Today, I am the foster mother of a 3 week old Gulf Coast Native lamb, and I have had her since she was less than 12 hours old.

It has been a journey, and in this journey I have met many wonderful people who have been such a help to me. When she first came in my care- she was born on Good Friday, she was one of a twin born to an older ewe that was unable to provide enough milk for both lambs. The living history museum where I work,  said they were going to let the little thing die- let nature take its course. I asked if I could give it a try to save her- and they gave her to me. After much trial and error I found the correct formula for her (Dumor Lamb Milk Replacer) and then she became really lethargic - long story short, she developed navel ill and joint ill (she has recovered from the joint ill). In these few weeks of her life she has been on many rounds of antibiotics- and as of today, she is still running a fever (103.5) this morning. So the vet is going to put her on another round this afternoon. She is also on a daily probiotic to help keep the right balance in her GI tract.

All in all, she is happy, gaining weight (she weighs 12 pds.), active and oh, my goodness, the sweetest little thing to walk this side of Heaven (in my opinion . She has stolen my heart completely! Her name is Zoey. Zoe means "life" in the Greek. I want her to live so badly!

So my reason for joining this forum is multiple- I have been reading a lot of the posts and everyone seems so nice and helpful- and I hope will be understanding of my ignorance!
I have so many questions I really don't know where to begin. I guess the first one is - has anyone run into a similar health situation with a lamb this age? 
Next question: what is a good lamb starter feed?

I live in Hanover County, Virginia and let me say this is not sheep country! I've have to travel quite a distance just to get the milk replacer. I want to get a good quality lamb starter feed, but don't know what is the best type or kind for her. I've looked at a number of them online- but when I call, I find out the closest location is in Kentucky!

Thank you all in advance for any and all advice!

All the best,
Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 1, 2012)

Awww Sandy!

What a great thing you have been able to save little Zoey. I think that's wonderful that sweet little thing was given a chance. I can tell how much you care about her, I can relate! Sounds like you are doing all the right things, and great that she is under the care of a vet, too. 

I have been using Land of Lakes lamb milk replacer for Lottie. She seems to be doing fine on it. Plus it smells so good I want to make a milk shake with it! But, it's too expensive for me to drink, lol.

She is also on a creep feed that we grind ourselves.  It has soybean, corn, and alfalfa mostly. Not sure of the ratios. Also, she started nibbling at the free choice sheep minerals a long time ago. Make sure she gets minerals (not goat, they contain too much copper.) She is also out on grass pasture and eats hay, too. Lottie is still so much smaller than the other lambs her size, but she's holding her own and doing fine.

I hope Zoey continues to get stronger! Good luck with your baby.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 1, 2012)

To answer your question, I have not ever had a lamb develop joint/navel ill. In the future, if you were to have more lambs, I would recommend dipping their navels in iodine. We do this and have never had an issue with navel ill.

To answer your other question, we use the 16% textured sheep feed from Southern States. Since you're in Virginia, you should have a Southern States nearby and they should have this feed in stock (or can order it for you). The lambs really seem to enjoy it and we feed it to their mothers, too.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 1, 2012)

Hello Bridgemoof and SheepGirl!

Thanks for the advice- it is SO needed!

I live in a small  town... we are not suppose to have livestock... so excuse the pun, she is on the lamb...! We have a double lot backyard that is fenced in and surround by a high privet hedge, so far no one is the wiser that she is with us. Once she is well enough and old enough I know I shall have to find her a forever home- right now, I just want her to get well, that's all I can think about at the moment

We don't have any other livestock at our house- we have a fat elderly yellow Lab and 7 rescued cats that live with us.

Zoey was born at a living history museum and they have a sheep project there. Her mother ewe gave birth in the after hours after the staff had gone home. So there was no one there to see that she had her umbilical cord cleaned and cared for. The vet said that when the cord broke after birth, the end that was connected to her lay in the dirt and you know the rest. Infection set in. She had a large hard knot on her stomach at the base of the cord by the time she came home with me (12 hours after her birth). With the repeated antibiotic treatments the swelling is now almost gone- but the fever remains and has our vet puzzled. She has worried that Zoey has an abscess in her abdomen. But Zoey is taking her milk so well and growing and gaining weight, so the vet feels that the fever just may be the lingering remains of the navel ill. Today I started her on the Excede antibiotic injections given us by the vet. My husband has become an expert at giving her the injections- I can't bear to even watch.
We will give her 4 injections- 1 every 4 days.

Minerals? Which ones does she need? Should it get mixed in her milk? Or is it something in a salt block kind of thing? In the town I live in we don't have a Southern States, but we are near Richmond and there is one there. Our local feed store has a sort of generic looking bag of Sheep and Goat feed- I don't like the idea that it is for both sheep and goats- I just want to find a good lamb starter. Tractor Supply has a Sheep feed- but I don't know if it's just for grown sheep? I tried asking the salesman and he didn't know. I saw at T. Supply a small metal bucket of congealed looking stuff that said minerals for goats with large print that said THIS IS NOT FOR SHEEP! I have seen nothing that says for sheep. So what should I look for or order? As I said earlier, in this area- sheep are exotic beings!

Thanks for the picture of what the feed looks like- that really helps me. The stuff they feed the sheep at the museum looks like pale rabbit food pellets. I like the look of the stuff in the picture you sent better. I think if I were a sheep I would like to eat what's in the picture you sent.

Thanks again! Give Lottie a hug for me! She is so adorable!!!

As I said- I am a total newbie at all this. You both have been so kind and I really appreciate all the help- and thanks for anything you can think of that might help. I would post a picture of her, but haven't figured out how to do that yet.

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 1, 2012)

Hi Sandy,

If you go to Southern States, they should have a generic bag of Southern States loose sheep minerals. That's what I get. They are pretty big bags, though, and it would last you a LONG time. But ask if they have sheep mineral block, I've bought one of those before as well. They are more expensive and my sheep inhaled it in like 2 days. I couldn't find either product on the Southern States website. I'll search around for you on some other sites.

I bought a bag of goat and sheep pellets at Tractor Supply, and supposedly it was reinforced with some kind of antibiotics. My lambs gobbled it up, they really liked it. The stuff that SheepGirl looks really good, too.

Sheepgirl has a LOT more experience than I do, I've only been in the sheep business for about 6 months. I can only tell you what I've done and seems to work.

Keep us posted on how she is doing!

AND, I am in Virginia TOO and if you need a forever home when she starts alerting the neighbors with her Baaa waaa baaahs......

Just sayin.

Bridget


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 1, 2012)

Hi Bridget,

Thanks for the information- all you've shared with me about this is really helpful. I don't feel so alone! It's been so scary because I have never been around sheep- much less try to raise one! But I have always thought they were cute- now that I have one living in my house, I can confirm that there is really nothing cuter or more innocent.

It has been amazing how many people have offered to take her when she is grown. I want her fairly close by me if possible, I think the separation is going to be harder on me than on her...
I don't want her to be used for slaughter. And I don't know if she is considered a wool sheep or not. All I know is that the breed is endangered. It is an old breed and disease resistant.

But another thing that concerns me is her health- her health issues maybe long term, I just don't know yet. I found out that her ewe is 16 years old- and the ram that sired Zoey is her half brother. So I guess that makes her more prone to problems?

In the morning I shall call around and see if I can find the minerals you mentioned. Zoey loves to ride in the car! When I take her into our local feed store- she attracts crowds. Everyone wants to see her and touch her- she has no fear of people and lets anyone hold her- and she loves to give kisses!

I know, I know, I am spoiling her rotten! But I keep telling myself, because she has been so sick- she deserves a bit of spoiling!

Sandy


----------



## SheepGirl (May 1, 2012)

Yep, we use the Southern States Sheep Mineral as well. At our store, we can buy it by the pound or in 50 lb bags. Maybe the Richmond store has the same option. But on the tag, I believe it says that each sheep should consume about 2 oz of the mineral each day...so figure on how long you're gonna keep her and buy what you need. She may not even eat that much, however.

Gulf Coast sheep are a wool breed, though I'm not sure how good their wool is for anything. Maybe you can sell her as a brood ewe to a breeder?

As for the mother, WOW--16 is old! And as for the inbreeding...it shouldn't really effect the health of the lamb. Primarily just growth and reproductive traits are stunted, but if she's bred to a good outcross ram, it wouldn't matter much.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 1, 2012)

Hi SheepGirl

Yes, that was what I was told that Gulf Coast sheep are bred for wool- but it is not quality wool. They are hardy to the humid hot climate of around here, so that is a good thing.

Glad to know the inbreeding isn't an issue. Yes, her ewe just turned 16 years old! She gave birth to twins. Zoey is sort of brownish and her sibling is black with just a small white top knot on her head. The black twin was born bigger than Zoey- Zoey is small, but in the past week has been really growing.

I'll give S. States a call and see what they have in minerals. Honestly, I want to keep her as long as I can with us- I want to make sure she is healthy before she goes to another home.

Thanks for the advice, it all helps so much!

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 2, 2012)

I'm so glad you can find her a home close to you. That's great!  I took Lottie in the car and she was really good, too. But her tail fell off en route...lol. 

Here's a picture of her through the car window with the dogs. It's not a great picture, but she looks so darned cute riding in the car!





That's another thing we need to talk about, banding her tail. But it might be too late. Usually their tails are banded within the first week, I don't know if you had the chance to do that or not. You might want to ask SheepGirl what your options are now since she is older, if you haven't already done that. Banding their tail helps later with a lot of hygiene issues.

We need pictures!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Good Morning Bridget!

What a cute picture- I can make out Lottie in the backseat!!! I've never seen a Jacob's sheep, but now I am in love with them- how beautiful they are!

Yes, docking/banding... She has not had that done, and our livestock vet hasn't said anything about it. I guess we've all been so concentrated on getting her well. She began her forth round of antibiotics yesterday evening- as of this morning her temp still hovered at 103.6
I had hoped for it to begin dropping. I do worry about her becoming antibiotic resistant.

How do I place pictures on the forum? 

I'm calling Southern States this a.m. about the minerals and to see if they have a lamb starter formula.

Are there any good websites that you could recommend that are good for taking care of motherless lambs?

Thanks for all the help!

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Sandy! 

Jacob sheep are cool. A lot of people mistake them for goats because they have horns.

I don't know if there is any better resource for lambing issues than the advice you can get on this forum. There are a lot of people here that have a great deal of experience. Sorry that Zoey still has a fever. :-(


Here's how you post pics:
1.   Find the Uploads menu at the top of the page in the menu bar.

2.  In the uploading panel, click "browse" to find the file in your computer.

3.   Click  "uploading options" for a drop down size menu and  select  "message board size" or smaller to resize your photos while uploading.

4.   Click "upload".  When it is finished uploading,  click on the image tag under the picture (http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5910_img_7373.jpg[/img) and copy it. Then you can come back here, reply to this post and paste the image code in your forum message.

Hope it works, I'm anxious to see Zoey!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 2, 2012)

Welcome!

As far as minerals, she doesn't really need them at this point if she's still getting milk replacer.  The milk replacer is a complete feed, and has everything she needs in there. It wouldn't hurt to buy a bag of sheep feed (at least a 14 or 16% protein).  Mineral can be pretty pricey, and usually comes in a large bag that would last one little lamb FOREVER.  IMO, it'd be a waste of money to buy it right now, especially if you may not have her long term.  Instead, I'd spend the money on a bag of feed (probably around $10) and just offer feed and hay in addition to her milk.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 2, 2012)

My concern would be getting her well and not docking her tail.  It can be done later surgically if need be. I wouldn't tax her system any more or open another avenue for infection just at the moment. 

Agreed on a bag of feed instead of minerals. And at this age she'll probably just play with the food for a couple days.  Put out a little bit at a time so it doesn't get moldy or stale.  


If you need help finding her a home or get caught and need to place her quickly I have friend w/ sheep that are with in driving distance of you and there are also probably plenty of other people on here that could take her for you. 


    And wow on Lottie. She's SUPER cute.  And we totally need more pictures.      I love multi colored lambs.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Hi!

Thanks for the information on the minerals- I had wondered if she needed it while she's on the milk replacer. I am going to find out what Southern States offers in the line of feed and make a trip to Richmond and get some feed for her. We have had some really good alfalfa hay we have been offering to her- so far she just sniffs it and chews on it just a little.

I am trying to figure out how to post pictures of her, Bridget gave me some good instructions- let me see if I can follow them!

The first picture will be the very first picture I ever took of Zoey, she is about 8 hours old and you can see her with her mother and her black twin (that one is also a female). The lambs were laying in a patch of clover, so weak they could hardly hold up their heads. I gave them both some milk from a bottle and they perked right up and walked around- that's the scene the picture captures. The second picture is a recent one taken in our backyard while my husband is holding her. That face and those blue eyes just make my heart melt...

Okay, here goes with the pictures!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/6666_1_zoey.jpg
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/6666_5_zoey_and_george.jpg

I hope I pasted them correctly!

Sandy


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Thank you SuburbanFarmChic for the advice on the docking of her tail- that makes good sense, she really doesn't need anything else to deal with at the moment.

I struggle knowing what to do about her future and who to give her to- I tell myself that's a hurdle for another day, but I know that day will come. Thanks for writing that others on the list may be able to take her. I am so grateful to everyone on here- I just wish I had gotten up the nerve to join the first time I ran across this forum! You don't know how comforting it is to have knowledgeable folks to talk with about her care. 

Oh, another question- teeth grinding, she does that sometimes. She has beautiful pearly white bottom teeth- and only on the bottom - so how does she grind them...:/
She is laying on the dog bed right beside me and as I started writing about the grinding she started doing it again! 

Cheerios... she does love to nibble on plain cheerios... I hope that is okay...?

Thanks again!

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 2, 2012)

Aww you did it! What a sweet little thing. She's sooo pretty!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Thank you Bridget!

I really have become a goofy sheep Mom and love having folks love her too!

I wish Zoey and Lottie could meet- wow, what stories they could swap!

Thanks for everything!

Sandy


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 2, 2012)

I'm SURE you will be able to find a home for her that you can visit and will give you updates. 

She will have teeth on the top and bottom at the back of her mouth.  Grinding their teeth can be a sign of pain so her stomach may be bothering her.  

A couple cheerios are ok as a treat but should be just treats.       If she likes those though you can use them to train her to eat out of a dish, ie  eat her grain.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

She just eats about one or two Cheerios out a small dog food bowl. I thought it would be a good way to get her use to eating solid food, so it's a relief to hear that its okay for her to eat it.

I called the feed store in Richmond as I mentioned earlier I would do, but they hardly gave me the time of day- and really didn't seem interested. So I tried Tractor Supply and got a very friendly response to my questions and they carry the brand I was looking for.

From looking online I think I'm going to go with DuMor Sheep Formula. I tried to get Dumor Winning Lamb Starter Feed, but the closest location that carries it is in N.C.

She is going to be 28 days this Friday (!hard to believe!) so she is suppose to be weaned by 30 days??? Or is that just a ballpark time for weaning? Also with her still sickly she may be slower to wean??

Thanks for all the information you can pass along!

Sandy


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 2, 2012)

Ack, no to weaning at 30 days!!  Where did you read that?  60 days is the minimum for weaning, or 8 weeks, 2 mos, same difference.     Do you have hay?  I would start offering her hay free choice.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

Not sure where I read about the 30 days- it was confusing me as the milk replacer bag says 60 days- so that is a relief to hear that there is no rush.

Let me add this, and ask your advice- she doesn't appear to be feeling all that great today. She has eaten well, but she seems more droopy. When I took her outside- there was no frisking and jumping as she was doing yesterday. I may have to call the vet again about this. Not sure what to tell her- except she just doesn't appear to feel good.

It is hotter today- so maybe combine that with the fever...? This is where I get jittery, when I see that she appears to me to be feeling bad- and in actuality she may just be sleepy. I always keep a close eye on her- but today I shall watch her even closer.

Thanks.
Sandy


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 2, 2012)

What is her temp?  And is she still on antibiotics?


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Her temp is hovering at 103.6

Which has for her been about her average- and the vet isn't sure why it stays in that range (unless it is still the Navel Ill)

Yes, she is on antibiotics. She got an injection last night of Excede- and we were given 4 more syringes to give her 1 every 4 days.

This is her fourth round of antibiotics since birth.

I'll called the vet and left a message on vm to call me. I really am thinking more and more that she does not feel good and needs to see the vet again- today.

Thanks.
Sandy


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

I just got a reply from the vet- there is no way she can see Zoey today. So I am to call early in the morning and see if she can see her then.

Zoey has eaten well today, but is still not herself. Walking with head down, not real interested in things.

Her temp is about the same- in the 103 range. This lethargy - mild though it is - has me worried. She does have the Excede antibiotic in her system from last night- so that is good. She's been on Excede before with no problems.

Sandy


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

An update on Zoey. Her temp reached 104.6 yesterday and the vet wasn't able to see her- after a tense night last night, Zoey actually seemed better this morning. Still was running a fever of 104.3
By this afternoon her temp had dropped to 103.4- without any new meds. After finally getting with the vet this afternoon- Zoey got another injection of antibiotics (Exede) and I was sent home with injections of Nuflor to give her if the temp runs up again.

So fingers crossed- the vet said the next ten days will be very critical.

Thanks for all the advice, it really helped.

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 3, 2012)

I was almost afraid to read this post! I'm so glad she is still hanging in there. Poor little thing. I really hope she gets better soon.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 5, 2012)

Hi Bridget!

Yes, Zoey is doing better. It was scary there for a bit- temp skyrocketing, she was getting more and more lethargic and I couldn't get a hold of her vet!!! I was so worried. At work everyone was trying to prepare me that she was going to die- some said stop trying just let her go- but I couldn't do that. By the time I got home, her temp had dropped on its own- with no added meds! 

The vet is leaning towards there being an abcess of some kind and since they don't have a blood supply you really can't get meds to it to clear it up. She is hoping that by keeping her on meds that will allow her system time to deal with it. She said the only other alternative is surgery and she said that wasn't a good option- plus that would be way out of our price range to handle. So we wait... that is the hard part- not knowing what her future holds. But right now she is happy and running and playing outside and seems to be feeling fine.

That's for thinking about her! I'll keep you posted.

All the best,
Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 10, 2012)

How is Zoey doing? Haven't heard anything in a while, and I'm hoping she is doing okay!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> How is Zoey doing? Haven't heard anything in a while, and I'm hoping she is doing okay!


I was wondering also.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 23, 2012)

Hi Bridget and Everyone!

Thank you so much for your concern for Zoey. She is doing okay, I've been really depressed about her- she continues to run a fever, but is active and gaining weight- she is now up to 20 pounds.

I had a talk with the vet last week and she said if this round of antibiotics doesn't work then I need to consider putting her down. When I look at her running around and jumping and so frisky, it just breaks my heart to think about ending her life.

Since she is getting more accustomed to eating grass she no longer grinds her teeth. She has suffered two bouts of loose stools in the last 14 days- they contain a lot of mucous, Both bouts lasted just one day (they were one week apart). I gave her some Lamb and Kid paste and that seemed to stop the problem.

But the mucous is not a good sign the vet said. As of today her stools are normal- so what could be causing the mucous????

She is starting to eat more grass- nibble at alfalfa hay and showing some interest in her grain. But the bottle is still her main source of nourishment. She just started with eating grass two weeks ago, and the loose mucous stools occurred - her vet isn't sure if the issue is related.

She is simply a darling, just as cute as a button- and appears so happy. Sorry I haven't written, I've been so worried about her I haven't even been on the computer until today.

Thanks for caring about Zoey! It's a comfort to know you guys care, really it means a lot to me.

Sandy


----------



## SheepGirl (May 23, 2012)

I'm thinking internal parasites would cause the mucousy manure, esp. if she's grazing now.


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 23, 2012)

So glad you got back to us. Believe it or not I think about Zoey every day and worry that she passed away since we hadn't heard anything. 

She sounds like she is doing okay, why would the vet suggest putting her down? If she is acting normal for the most part, I wouldn't even consider that. Besides the fever, everything else sounds pretty typical. Has she been wormed as Sheepgirl suggested?

I know when Lottie started to eat grass for the first time she got a little diarrhea but it cleared up in a day or two. I think when new stuff is introduced into their diet, it may cause that to happen.

HANG IN THERE ZOEY!!!! I don't know what else to say, except if it was me I would not put her down unless she was suffering. Are you sure your thermometer is accurate, are you shaking it down before you take it? Just a silly question, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 28, 2012)

Hi Bridget and SheepGirl!

I can't tell you how much it means to me that both of you care for Zoey and keep helping me with ideas and information. This has been such a complex and scary journey in caring for her- and really you two have been the only hopeful folks I've talked with.

The vet is convinced that Zoey has an internal abcess and that the constant high temp is proof. But if that is true- then I would think Zoey would have gotten sicker when she came off the antibiotics? She's been off them for two weeks tomorrow (Monday April 29th) and her temp remains around the same 103.4
I use (and the vet too) a digital- and they both gave the same readings.

Since Zoey started eating grass more regularly she has not been grinding her teeth (about two weeks ago). She's happy and certainly growing. That first bout of mucous stools was really awful- the next week, when it happened- the stools were loose, but with much less mucous. This last time (on Sat.) her stools were loose with just a tiny bit of mucous. So once a week she has loose stools- and progressively less mucous each time.

This weekend she has been more nervous- crying a lot. Her appetite comes and goes- she's still eating good, but just not as much as on Friday.

The museum where I work- and where Zoey came from, they are convinced something major is wrong with her- they haven't seen her since she was born, but they all think she's not going to make it. All this talking with them and with the vet gets me so worried. They think I am wrong in keeping her alive. Plus they think I have ruined her by "making a pet" out of her. Honestly, I hate to whine, but this keeps me awake at night worrying about how I have either been keeping her alive too long or that I made her into an animal that doesn't fit in either world- with humans or animals.

She is 59 days old. She has just in the last two weeks started eating grass, alfalfa hay and in the last 4 days nibbling on sheep food. I'm sure that she will be slower to catch onto doing what the average sheep does- since she has had no contact with sheep since she was a few hours old. But am I creating an awful life for her???? Where she doesn't fit anywhere? 
I wrestle with these thoughts all the time- but when I look at her sweet face and those precious blue eyes, I'm so glad she is alive. Am I being selfish? She is very dependent on me- I don't want to be the only person she loves- that would be so hard when I have to let her go.

I asked the vet about parasites and she said that Zoey wouldn't be gaining weight like she is if she had worms.

I can never thank you enough for caring about Zoey and helping me so much. You two have been the lone voices that have offered hope.

Any and all advice is so VERY welcome and such a comfort to me!!!! Thanks so much!

Sandy


----------



## bonbean01 (May 28, 2012)

You are doing great for her Sandy...you are giving her the best and only chance she has...these little ones do steal our hearts and I also have been checking for updates...hang in there and I hope this all works out super great...but if not...remember you gave her a chance!


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 28, 2012)

Dear Sandy,

I think you are doing a great job with Zoey.  I am glad you are giving her a chance.

First of all, I don't think 103.4 is dangerously high. Every time I've taken my sheep's temp it has been 103 normally and 104 if they haven't been feeling well. Never lower than that. She's eating normally, pretty much pooping normally, except the mucous occasionally, which just could be changes in her diet. She basically seems healthy to me and I don't see any reason to end her life.

Secondly, I would treat her for worms regardless of whether or not it has anything to do with her poop. I've been talking to several people and one vet says the worms are very bad this year in Virginia due to the mild winter and suggest worming every 10 days.  If you haven't wormed her, in my opinion you should.

Thirdly, I don't have anything kind to say about the people who you work with at the museum who just left the lamb to die. I would ignore anything that they suggest or say. 

Fourthly, is your vet a regular farm vet? Does he/she treat sheep regularly? I know you said there were not many sheep in your neck of the woods, and I was just wondering if the level of veterinary care was suitable for your sheep. Are there other vets in the area that perhaps could examine her?

Lastly, the moral issue of keeping her alive and her dependency on you, that's a tough thing to weigh heavily on your mind. I went through and am still going through the same thing with Lottie. Lottie is out there now with the other sheep, but she is still somewhat dependent on me, and she is definitely not a full part of the flock. She is a bit of a loner. BUT, she is strong willed and independent, more so than the others. She seems content, not unhappy, and she will continue to thrive. I do treat her like a pet although she is out with the rest of the flock and seems to be doing well with it. 

Now having said all that and putting in my two cents, I have to tell you I lost a lamb this past week, Lottie's twin brother Buster. Let me just tell you how heart broken I am and how hard it hit me. He was the stronger of the two and we don't know what went wrong. It's a long story, but it ended sadly. So my opinion on caring for you lamb is pretty much worth about a grain of salt.

Anyways, I hope that you continue doing what you are doing for Zoey and don't let the naysayers make you feel guilty. You are giving her a fighting chance, and she deserves that. You should sleep well at night knowing you are helping her.


Bridge


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 29, 2012)

Hi!

Honestly, I can't tell  you how much hearing from all of you has helped me- my gosh, what would I have done if I had never found this forum!!!! Bless each and everyone of you! As I said before I have no experience with sheep at all and to hear from you that have them is an invaluable resource.

First let me say- Bridget I am so sorry about Buster. I can only imagine how you must feel. You gave him the best of care and made his days on earth happy. Really, like you said, that's all we can do is our best. Imagine what Buster's life would have been without you- you made a difference. I send you a big hug, bless your sweet heart.

To answer the questions all of you have raised about the vet- here's what I know- The vet I have been using is the ONLY farm vet that is in our area (she has 3 other vets helping in the practice- she has consulted all of them about Zoey). Her part of the practice is on cows, goats, sheep and llamas. She said that Zoey's temp is too high (Zoey's temp has run the range of 102-104 during the 60 days of her life) and since all the antibiotics she has been on haven't made a dent in bringing it down- the vet is convinced that an internal abscess is the cause.

When Zoey first showed signs of illness (she was 2 days old) her fever was 104. She was very lethargic, a time or two I thought she was dead. Within 5 minutes of her first antibiotic injection, she was up and walking around. Thus we began the cycle of injections- she would perk up after each injection- then at around the 4th day after the shot, she would get lethargic again and she would get another injection...etc. etc....

Now in the last 2-3 weeks she has broken the cycle by her temp staying in the 103 range and NOT getting lethargic- and she has not had an injection in 2 weeks. So good sign, right?

Zoey stays inside major parts of the day and she sleeps all night in the house. We spend long hours outside and she eats grass (and she loves leaves) and basically plays and enjoys herself. I bring her inside and she takes her naps. She drinks her bottle about every 4 hours (during the night she can go 4 to 5 hours) she drinks about 1 cup of milk replacer at each feeding. Now that she is choosing grass, hay and grain more each day I am lessening her milk- and she doesn't seem to mind.

She loves our dog Max, but Max is old and she pesters him- she wants to play and he just wants to be left alone. So I am the peace maker and have to babysit when the two are together. 

There have been some problems with a few of the other lambs that have been born around the same time as Zoey at the museum I work at. The cause I heard was "genetics"
One ewe died and her orphan is being bottle fed (by other staff members) and there is another baby lambkin that is very tiny and frail. All of these lambs that I have mentioned are females. The frailest of the lambs is so tiny, you can see her hip bones so plainly- but she is spunky and runs and nibbles on grass already! I helped with feeding her last week and it appears she has something wrong with her tongue- and doesn't suck properly. But she is surviving, each time I go to work I worry she is gone, but she is hanging in there.

Zoey stays in the kitchen by herself while I am at work (two days a week). I work in the morning, come home at lunch and feed her and let her romp in the yard, then back in the house she goes and I am gone another 4 hours. I hate leaving her, but I have to work. Other than that, I stay at home with her. My husband has been very understanding- he loves her too. He has become the grocery shopper and errand runner for us so I can stay with Zoey.

If she has parasites, wouldn't they be evident in her stools? It sounds gross, but I constantly check her stools- and so far I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary - except the mucous as mentioned earlier.
If she gets dewormed- would that be risky since she has already had digestive issues???

Oh, and another thing- I mentioned in an earlier posting that she was so nervous this weekend (that started when she developed the loose stools on Sat.) She would panic if my husband or I left her alone for just a second- she would cry her panic cry- then yesterday afternoon she got over the nervousness and today has been very calm.
I am so puzzled at what the next step should be- since getting your posts- I am convinced it would be wrong to put her down- I need to give her a chance and if she becomes a quasi pet sheep then at least she is alive!!!! One step at a time... Looking too far ahead gets me in trouble- that's when I start to panic and get so concerned for her.

I've never met all of you- but you have become my friends and your advice is so important to me! Again, thank you all so much! And Bridget you are in my prayers that the hurt and pain of losing Buster will heal. I wish we lived closer to each other- I would love to take you out to lunch or to get some ice cream!

I'll try to post some more pictures of Zoey. Thanks again, my friends!

Sandy


----------



## bonbean01 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Sandy!  You are doing great!!!  Now the next thing I'm going to type here as a suggestion may make you and your husband and your dog want to smack me...

Have you considered taking in another lamb?  Thinking the company when you aren't home might be good for her.  Sheep do like company and it may actually be good for her...ummmm...more work for you I know...but just a thought I had.  No separation anxiety when you can't be there...perhaps this is a dumb idea, but I think I'd try it...but then I do spoil my sheep terribly...LOLOL.


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 29, 2012)

Yeah! Yeah! Clearly Zoey needs a buddy!

I looked high and low for another bottle baby for Lottie. I did end up getting Fluffy, but she wasn't a bottle baby. They never really bonded. Fluffy's brother's came the week after her, and they are all close as can be, but not with Lottie. Fluffy was raised by her mom and the rest of their flock. she's always been a bit on the wild side, all of them are. It's taken this long for Fluffy not to run away from me when I get close. So, they clearly were raised differently. I think another bottle baby would work, you said the museum has spawned a few more bottle babies, so maybe you can put them together. 

I have been trying to read up on that navel ill, and I guess apparently navel ill and joint ill are the same or related, but you said the joint ill is gone? On one forum a person wrote about how their vet drained the navel abscess, there was lump there filled with pus. Does Zoey have a lump on her navel? Does she have joint problems? (You may have said in an earlier post, I can't remember).

You can read what they were talking about here: http://www.lifestyleblock.co.nz/vforum/showthread.php?t=6640

I wish someone with more experience would jump in here as opposed to me. Anybody have experience with navel ill? I'm just trying to figure out what the outcome is here if she is not responding to antibiotics. Will the abscess continue to grow and affect her other internal organs? Is that what the vet is concerned about? I'm educating myself at the same time you are getting help I hope!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 30, 2012)

Hi!

Great minds do think alike!

This morning I was just thinking along those same lines.... about getting another lamb... Boy, would hubby have a fit!:/ He has been so patient with Zoey and all the tremendous cost and care she has required, but I have a feeling he would have a double duck fit if he came home and saw another lamb in the yard!

The museum does have two bottle babies- the strongest one is called Peanut, she is doing rather well- but I think she has health issues too. She doesn't look healthy to me, but she is growing. The second bottle baby is so tiny, she breaks my heart every time I see her- she is so thin. She's a brave little thing, and is trying so hard to live. She has difficulty sucking and really will only take less than an ounce from a bottle- no matter how hard everyone tries to get her to feed. They feel she is getting something from her mother- but clearly she is terribly underweight. The bottle baby Peanut is a bit of a loner- but she has a buddy in one of the other lambs, so that is good.

So many issues about getting another sheep for Zoey- as I mentioned in earlier posts- we live in town... and we aren't suppose to have livestock... so if anything was ever said I would say I am just fostering her- but if I get another sheep, I think that would cause a lot of trouble. Fortunately, we have a giant double lot backyard and it's totally fenced in and we have tall privet hedges that surround the fence- Zoey has lots of room to run around in.

Oh, and today was a milestone for her! She manufactured her first real sheep poo! Since I have had her, mostly her poo has been soft and milky like pudding- today it was the pelleted looking dark brown kind like I see the sheep at the museum leave behind. Each day I notice she is eating more and more grass. Today too she has been eating more and more of her grain- instead of just playing with it.

Oh, her joint ill is gone (thank Heavens for that!)! Navel Ill can lead to Joint Ill- the infection goes to the bones. She was noticed to have Navel Ill at just a few days old- when I first took her to the vet - the base where her cord attached to her stomach was very hard and protruded- it felt like the size and width of the mouth of a garden hose. No pain on palpitation. While on her first round of antibiotics she began to limp on her right back leg, and when standing still she wouldn't put any weight on it. Back to the vet we went, this time she was given a stronger antibiotic. By the next day she was able to walk fine with no pain. In the following weeks, she would favor that right back leg- but only for short intervals. The swelling on her belly gradually shrank and was all but disappeared by 4 weeks of age. I checked her belly just yesterday and the swelling is still fine.

I asked the vet where she thought the abscess might be in her body and she said it would most likely be somewhere up the GI tract- but only surgery could tell. She said surgery would not be an option for Zoey- that she would have to be sent to Va. Tech for surgery- and that would be way beyond our means. So she said it would have to be a wait and see game- wait and see if that temp skyrockets after she finished her 5th round of antibiotics. So that is one reason this has been such a nail biting time- just waiting, and waiting...
Another reason I watch her so closely - and monitor every little cough and wiggle she makes- is I so fear that really high temp coming back. I have on hand another round of antibiotics in case her temp rises. The vet said if it does go up, the best option would be to put her down.
She said since abscesses don't have a blood supply, antibiotics rarely help. She speculates that when Zoey was born, when her cord broke at birth from the mother- it lay on the dirt and the cord was still "sucking" for those few seconds after birth and as it lay in the dirt, bacteria entered her body. The abscess on the other hand, may have already been formed or forming while she was in the womb. She was not born in the lambing shed- she was born in the pasture in the wee hours of the morning before the staff had arrived.
Also Zoey's mother is 16 years old! She had mastitis - which she appears to have recovered from. Zoey's twin sister is doing fine- she had a rocky start too in the beginning and everyone thought she wouldn't live. She appears to be bigger than Zoey. Zoey is small and has delicate features- small face, little nose and her legs are very slim. Her legs are perfectly straight, no curvature from the Joint Ill. She never had knobby knees like so many of the lambs at the museum have.

Today Zoey is doing great- very calm, eating well- running and jumping and playing. I hate to think she is a ticking time bomb- that that abscess could suddenly flare up. My prayer is that it is shrinking and will dissolve. Does anyone know what happens with internal abscesses and how they go away? Or will this be something that will stay with her all her life???

Zoey is social, I guess that's the word. She's not afraid of people, dogs or cats. She appears to be getting shyer as she ages, but she has no problem with being petted - she loves getting the base of her ears scratched and her nose rubbed. When she sees people at first she is stand offish, then if they don't rush her, she warms up to them. If she is relaxed she loves to put her face up to yours and smell your face and your breath- she will nuzzle your face as if she is memorizing it.

If I can remember how I will post a recent picture of her. Thanks my friends for being so patient as I prattle on about her!

Sandy


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 30, 2012)

I hope I remember correctly how to add pictures to my posts.

Here is one of Zoey taken yesterday and the closeup of her face was taken today.

Picture 1. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6666_1.jpg
Picture 2. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6666_2.jpg

You can see she is eating leaves in the first picture- she loves leaves- and oddly enough she likes Poison Ivy leaves too...! Which I found out much to my dismay...
We have been spraying a non-toxic poison ivy killer on the stuff and so far it is working and she is also staying away from it. I have blotches on my arm and face.

I'm going to post a question about Lambs eating Poison Ivy- is that normal????

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is adorable Sandy! Just precious! It sounds like you are well informed on what is going on with her medically, and I understand the waiting game and the anxiety and worry that goes along with that. You know I am praying she makes it!


----------



## RemudaOne (May 30, 2012)

I was never allergic to poison ivy/oak.  Till I went out one day just after shaving my legs!! I got it around both ankles...... I couldn't believe it. Bought all of the recommended remedies, spent a fortune.  The very best thing I found was in my tap!  I found that running the hottest water I could stand over my ankles caused it to quit itching.  Apparently, it confuses your nerve endings and they are more concerned about the hot water than they are the poison ivy.  I don't really understand how it works, but it really does.  If it starts itching again, go do it again.  It was the only way I kept my sanity until it healed up.  For the area on your face, you could hold a hot, wet wash cloth to it. Good luck!

My mom got it on her bum once...... miserable!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (May 31, 2012)

Thank you Bridget! She is such a darling, pictures really can't show how cute she is!

How is Lottie? Taken any pictures lately? I would love to see her, honestly she is the cutest!!!

Hi too to RemudaOne! P. Ivy on the bum! OMG! What agony!!!!
I am afraid I one of those folks that is very allergic- it seems to run in my family. Years (centuries ago it seems) my Dad was burning the stuff and my sister had the smoke blow against her skin- and it gave her a terrible rash.

Yes, I have been doing the really hot water on my many spots- it's like a delicious pain to feel it. I've tried the home remedies of warm paste of baking soda- that did nothing for me. Caladry clear lotion is the only thing  that has been helping. When you get hot and sweat, those bumps really start to hurt! I work in costume at the museum and today out in the sun, the itching started in earnest! What a relief to get home!

But does eating poison ivy hurt sheep? Zoey ate some the other day- but so far no sighs of any problems. We are using a salt and vinegar solution on the poison ivy and it is gradually killing it- but trying to keep her away from it until it is gone is tough- she beelines over to it everyday.

Also Zoey's temp yesterday evening was 102.8! That's the lowest is has been in quite awhile!

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 31, 2012)

102.8!!! That's great! I hope it stays that way. 

From what I've read about poison ivy, it is a-okay for sheep to eat. So let her eat it if she likes it, and you will get rid of it at the same time!

There is a list I have of poisonous plants for sheep, and that is not on it either. Ragweed is, and our farm is loaded with it. But they don't seem to want to eat it anyways.  You may have to worry about the plants in the list below, because more of them are common in the suburban backyard. Oh great, I just noticed sugar beet tops are toxic, and I've been feeding them to my sheep ;-/ Lottie ate them, but didn't get sick. I've also seen her eating mushrooms and she hasn't gotten sick. I've read oak leaves are toxic, but they are not on this list. I think some of these things they have to ingest a very large quantity to make them sick.

Here is a list of poisonous plants to sheep:
Acorns
Angel trumpet (all parts)
Azalea (all parts)
Bittersweet (leaves, fruit)
Black Bryony
Bracken
Buckthorn (all parts)
Caladium (all parts)
Castor Bean (all parts)
Chinese Lantern (all parts)
Chrysanthemum (all parts)
Creeping Charlie (all parts)
Daffodil (bulb)
Delphinium (all parts)
English Ivy (all parts)
Foxglove (leaf, seeds)
Geranium (all parts)
Gladiola (bulb)
Hemlock (water dropwort)
Holly (all parts)
Horse Chestnut (flower, sprout, seeds)
Horsetails
Hyacinth (bulb)
Iris (all parts)
Jerusalem Cherry (leaf, unripe fruit)
Laburnum
Lily of the Valley (all parts)
Lupine
Mistletoe (all parts)
Monkshood
Mushrooms (all parts)
Narcissus (all parts)
Nightshade (all parts)
Oleander (all parts)
Peony (roots)
Philodendron
Potato (sprouts, vines, unripe tubers)
Ragwort
Rhododendron
Rhubarb (leaf, roots)
Green Hellebore
Stinking Hellebore
Sugarbeet tops (FRESH)
Trumpet Lily (all parts)
Vinca Vine (all parts)
Wandering Jew (leaf)
Yew (IMMEDIATELY toxic)


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Bridget!

What a valuable and important list of harmful plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you so much! She has been eating the leaves of the Iris plant!!! So far no harmful signs of it hurting her- but I'll keep her away from them.
And English Ivy too! She hasn't shown any interest in the ivy, but we do have that in places in our yard.

Our backyard is more like a pasture than a backyard- we have very few shrubs or plants. After having 3 large Lab dogs in 10 years- they landscaped us out of a lovely yard!

Zoey appears to be doing really great- calm, happy and doing all the things I guess a lamb should do. BUT that temp jumped back up two days ago- up to 104.9! She had been running around and playing in the backyard- it hadn't been that hot of a day- our weather has been so much cooler lately. I took her temp again a couple of hours later and it was back to 102.7.
So I didn't put her back on the antibiotics. And since then her temp has stayed in the 102 range. I really got worried when the temp was so high- I brought her in and made her rest. She seemed fine- not lethargic, she appeared to feel fine while her temp was so high. Before when her temp was in that range she was really lethargic- almost comatose.

Could she have had stroke if the temp had gotten higher??? She had been playing as I mentioned- but no racing or running around and the outside temp was in the 70s. So I wonder when the summer heat gets high- when she plays, will her temp really shoot up?

She is eating more grass, leaves and sheep food. She doesn't have any real interest in the alfalfa hay.  Each week she depends less and less on the milk replacer and shows so much more interest in eating like a sheep.

Oh, and I took her over to a friend of mines house- her son has just gotten out of the hospital (he was hit by a car- a real miracle he survived) and Zoey and I went for a short visit with them. Zoey had a blast! She was so sweet and enjoyed the outing. She doesn't mind going for trips in the car. 

Thanks again Bridget for the list of plants- I am going to print it out and put it on the fridge.

A hug to you from me and a nose butt from Zoey!

Sandy


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 9, 2012)

EMERGENCY!

Help! Zoey is ill- not sure what is wrong. This past Thursday evening (really 12: 00 am Friday morning) she was given her bottle of milk as usual, she appeared happy and fine- then at 4:00 a.m. I went to check on her and she was lying asleep on her bed and it was difficult to wake her. Once awake she was groggy, and she refused her bottle. Since that 12:00 a.m bottle she has not taken more than 2 ounces of milk replacer and today is Saturday!!! She has nibbled a bit on grass- but refuses any feed or hay. 

I called the vet and asked her if this was the beginning of the end for Zoey- she said it may not be her earlier problem (suspected abscess) but something else- as her temp has not risen- it is in the 102.9 range (her norm usually 103). We gave her another dose of Nuflor antibiotic and the vet gave us some other vaccines and an oral dose of something that smelled like turpentine.

After giving her the oral stuff Zoey has been acting weaker. She is alert, but doesn't want to move around much. I have tried giving her electrolytes by syringe and she has taken a few ounces of it- plus about an ounce of milk.

She has been urinating and defecating as normal. On palpitating her stomach area she shows no sign of it hurting. No swelling. 

I am so puzzled- she has been doing so great- this came on so suddenly.

I am so worried and so scared. Please, if any body has any suggestions- please write!!!!

Sandy


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have no clue...but sending you a hug...doesn't help much, but am thinking of you!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you- please keep Zoey in your thoughts and prayers.

She is very sleepy, I think she may be dying. I'm trying to stay calm and not let her know I am upset.

It means a lot to get your hug, thanks

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no, this is bad. I wish I could help, but there is nothing that I can do. If there is any chance you can get the vet out there....

I can't imagine what would be causing this turn for the worse. You've done everything you can for her, you've been such a good mother. I'm sending hugs your way too and to poor little Zoey.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2012)

Start a new thread under emergencies- that way you might get someone's attention who knows something about sheep.  I don't.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 9, 2012)

Sandy,

Look under the emergencies thread. Somebody posted a response with some suggestions.

Worried.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nothing I can think of off the top of my head causes these symptoms... 

I would get some sheep nutri-drench in her so she can get some energy. It gets in the bloodstream real quick so you should see an improvement quickly.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2012)

I posted this in emergencies...

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20053


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Sandy, getting worried since no posts from you in a bit...really, really hope that doesn't mean something awful with your baby...I'm a bit under the weather tonight and have to go to bed soon here...will be saying prayers for you and the little one


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you a million times for your prayers and concerns for Zoey and me too.

I do have good news- Zoey is better! Yesterday was so awful- I have never seen her so ill. After I posted my last post yesterday, I went into the kitchen and she was laying on the floor under the table- she appeared comatose. I laid down on the floor by her and put my head against hers and we stayed that way for a long time. She would at times open her eyes, but most of the time she just laid there unresponsive. I prayed that she wasn't in pain and that if this was the end, that she would slip away quietly. Well, after an hour or so she got up and walked around the kitchen. She was weak and groggy, but alert. I am got so excited- she still refused to eat, but at least she was walking around.

Then last night around 8:00 p.m. EST she began to act like herself- she took a little milk from her bottle and was eager to go outside!!! She walked in the yard on her own power- which yesterday morning she collapsed in the yard and was unable to walk. 

Long story short- as the hours went by she improved, I checked on her regularly during the night and she was alert each time. Then this morning- she drank a whole 8 ounces of milk!!!! I cried I was so happy! 

Someone wrote about giving her a B12 injection- where can I get them? Only from the vet or can I get them from the feed stores? I think that would be great for her.

Another miracle yesterday morning- when I called the vet, the vet was just going out the door to go on a week's vacation- so I caught her just in time- she has oncall people to cover for her this week, but she knows Zoey's case so well that I don't know if the other vets will let me have the B12 stuff. So it would be great to be able to get it over the counter.

Today we are in a wait and see mode- she appears to be a bit weak, but so much improved. Today is our 12th wedding anniversary- and her feeling better is the best gift!

I haven't a clue what happened with Zoey, but all I can say is that it was one of the worst times of my life- and if it hadn't been for my friends on the Backyard Herd it would have been a much more difficult time. Truly, I can't thank each of you enough. Just the feeling of support to know I can write and have such quick and caring responses. Bless each one of you!

I'll keep everyone posted on how things continue.

Love and hugs back to each of you!

Sandy


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 10, 2012)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 10, 2012)

The B12 injectable can be found at TSC. We just bought a bottle ourselves at our local TSC. It will be labeled as Vitamin B Complex. WE got a 250ml bottle for 12.99. Ours is labeled as High Level Vitamin B Complex. Your vet will probably have to give you the dosage for it. Glad to hear Zoey is feeling better.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank goodness for miracles! Tractor Supply or Southern States may have  the B12. Or you can try Nutridrench, they may have that.

I really hope she continues to improve!

Hugs back to you and Zoey.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 10, 2012)

Whew!!!!  I was a bit afraid of bad news for Zoey...so glad she is doing better and hope she continues to improve and improve!!!!

Enjoy your anniversary!!!  And thank you for the update...have been wondering and worrying and love that she is doing better!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi!

Here's another update on Zoey- she is still acting like she is feeling better. She has been eating grass and drank another 8 ounces and a tiny bit more of milk replacer  this afternoon.

 I noticed something that has me concerned- as we were out in the yard- it looked like to me that her right back leg when she walks appears stiffer than her other legs. I don't want to say it drags- that's too dramatic - a slight stiffness might be a better description.
That is the leg that was afflicted with Joint Ill when she was just a few days old. So maybe she has had a flare up? It's not keeping her from walking around or going up and down the steps into the house. I hope she didn't have a stroke... 
I can see that she has lost weight since all this began.

That is SO great that I can get the B12 at TSC!!!! I get fascinated when I am in that store with all the animal stuff they carry. NutraDrench- that sounds good- what is it? Is it sublingual or an injection?

Thanks again dear friends for sharing your knowledge and caring for Zoey!

Sandy


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Nutri-Drench is like a vitamin supplement that gives energy and nutrients to sick critters to help get them to move. It can be given orally or as a top dress to their feed.


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi SheepGirl,

I shall find out where I can get some of the Nutra-Drench. Thanks for telling me about it!

Since this weekend's event, Zoey is gradually recovering- but as she was just starting to eat feed before this happened- she now appears to have no interest in eating it at all. She eats grass and drinks milk replacer- no interest in the feed. I put out fresh for her every day, but no signs of her eating it.

I am assuming that this is only a setback and that she will soon be interested in eating it again.

The leg stiffness appears less today. She's alert and active- not as she was before this happened, but improving. She's more clingy to me, but not nervous. 

How I hope this doesn't set her back anymore than she already is.... life as a bottle baby ain't easy!:/  Everything has taken her so much longer- but she is a trooper, and hangs in there. 

Thanks for the suggeestion of getting the NutraDrench!

Sandy


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 16, 2012)

How's Zoey doing????



Lottie's doing great, I think I finally weaned her from her bottle, yay!!!! I had 2 darling baby goats this week, and I think one of my Tunis ewes is ready to have a baby, too! Lots going on around here. Just checking in hoping Zoey is doing a-okay!

Hugs to both of you!
Bridge


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Bridget!

Thanks for asking, Miss Zoey is doing great! She has bounced back from that scare of over a week ago, and is just as happy and sassy as ever! She even drank water on her own! I was so thrilled! But that was only one time- in my presence she hasn't repeated it! The crisis of a week ago, set her back on weaning from the bottle. She is eating grass and leaves- still no interest in the hay... and she has been nibbling at her feed too. 

SO what is the secret at getting bottle babies weaned???? I can't bear to hear her cry, it breaks my heart... and I worry that is the final way to get her weaned? To let her cry? Oh, I hope there is a better way. She has been going longer between bottles. Do they just gradually eat more and more grass and grain and not want a bottle? Before she got sick she was gradually going longer and longer on her own between bottles. Is keeping her on a bottle this long harmful in any way to her? She isn't fat- she looks just about the same size as her sibling that is still with their ewe.

Tell Lottie we are proud of her! Such a big girl now!

Do you have any pictures of your goats? I would love to see them! My niece had a goat, named of course- Bill - for over 10 years, sadly I learned this weekend that he had passed away... she was just heartbroken.

I took some pictures of the other lambs and sheep of the herd that Zoey came from. They are all so adorable! I think they have gotten use to me walking around and always taking their pictures! 

Thanks again for caring for Zoey! Give Lottie a hug from all of us!

Sandy


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

To wean her, I would cut her off cold turkey. If she wants a bottle, give her a bottle of water.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 18, 2012)

HI Sandy! Glad to hear little Zoey is doing great! That's really good news. 

I think you and I, as newbies to the sheep world, worry way too much! My BF complains that I come up with a new disease or affliction every day that my sheep might have, or might get, lol. It's just a learning experience as to what is normal or acceptable.

Here is my "Woosie's Guide to Weaning"

I started watering down Lottie's milk replacer a lot. About a half bottle of milk and half water. I always made her fill up on her creep food first, then gave her the bottle. Then after a few days of that, I filled her up with the creep feed at night and skipped the bottle, but gave it to her the next morning. Did that for a couple of days. Then I skipped the bottle all together, just making sure she ate plenty of her creep feed. She really didn't cry for her bottle. She's 4 months already though, although some of the other lambs her age are still nursing. But Fluffy and her brothers were weaned cold turkey when I got them and they were fine after about a day. I still have to pull Lottie off to the side to give her creep feed, she hasn't quite grasped the idea of being a piggy like my other sheep to get their food from the feed trough! I know the thought of her crying for her bottle is heartbreaking, but she'll be just fine, and in a few days you'll have forgotten all about it!

Here's a recent picture of Lottie. I can't believe how big she has gotten! She really looks just like her mommy. I think this is a day or two after I weaned her and she looks like she's sulking. Ha ha.






And here is the darling "bowl o' goats" !!!They are so cute right now, but I know what imps goats can be! Ever hear that saying "A fence that won't hold water won't hold a goat"? It's true! lol





Hugs!


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi!

Zoey is doing well, she has grown quite a bit in the last few weeks.

I do have some sad news though- her twin sister died suddenly about a week ago. It was a shock to all at the museum. No one knows what the cause was.

Zoey has had difficulty with the heat (due to her raised temp????) and easily gets loose stools if she gets overheated. I have sort of realized that her life isn't going to be a normal one, or a long one. But I am determined that as long a one as she has, it will be happy.

I know she should already be weaned... but I have been doing it very gradually- diluting the milk replacer to half strength and giving her less and less bottles, she is now down to one bottle a day- of only about 1 and 1/2 cups.

She likes her grain, and the hay too, and she grazes pretty well.

Could you tell me how much grain  I should be giving her a day? I don't want her to get overweight- she is rather small boned- her legs look no bigger than when she was tiny. I noticed the other lambs at the museum their legs are much larger- even the new lambs- such as the joint bones on the smallest lamb out there are larger than Zoey's. Her head is small too.

She is a happy little girl, and that's all I can ask for.

I hope everyone's babies are doing well. Have a Happy 4th!

Sandy and Zoey


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, and one more thing- are apples and carrots okay as occasional treats? Or is there something better for her? I haven't given her anything, but I would like to give her something that she would like and look forward to.

Thanks!

Sandy


----------



## ZoeytheLamb (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi!

Some how I missed seeing this post of the bowl of goats until today!!!! What a picture! I love It!

Wow, I don't know how I missed your- post! It would have been so helpful! Yeah, I'm such a clunk when it comes to the world of sheep...:/

Basically I sorta did what you said you did- diluting the milk and giving her feed and then letting her fill up on the watery milk. She rarely cries, but eveyr now and then she gets insistent and I know what she is crying for.

It amazes me how they have such distinctive sounds they make- when she gets upset, indignant, worried, scared or puzzled she sounds different for each one of those emotions. 

I have got to print out the picture of the bowl of goats and show it to my family! They will love it! It's priceless!!

Thanks so much! Sorry I missed seeing it until now!

Hugs,
Sandy


----------

